# Rey Engine



## hbk_rey (Sep 5, 2019)

16374126 by Rey Ye, 於 Flickr

Hi everyone, I am developing the new Rey Engine. As you all know, ReyLight is a community driven brand, and your support and input are essential to its development. I want to make products to fit your demands as much as possible, and I want to gather your opinions and ideas about the groups in the new driver.


Since the output of the flashlight ranges from 1% to 100%, I want to know your preferred output spacing. (LAN and Pineapple is moonlight-2-20-100%). Since there will be secondary light in one of our upcoming flashlight, I also want to know where you want to put the secondary light. There are certain functions such as strobe and strobe frequencies that I am built into the UI.


Here are some thoughts:


Config:
8+ clicks to enter configuration, it will give 5 solid flashes, each flash stands for a given function.


Config #1-5 (or more)


1.Select a mode group, from G1-G8, (or more)
2.Mode memory on/off.
3.Moonlight mode on/off.
4.Reverse mode order, L-M-H to H-M-L.
5.Reset.


6.Your input here~~~~~


Mode groups:
Red or white fast strobe,
Red or white slow strobe,
Red or white random/crazy strobe,
Red or white SOS,
Red or white beacon,
Red or white beacon with white or red background,
Alternation of white and red strobe with background,
Red or white heartbeat strobe,
Red or white breathing,
Please comment in this format. 


Such as:


1.Red25%- red100%- white2% - 25% - 100%
2.Red100%- white100%
3.White100%- white strobe
4.~~~More~~~
4. red25, red100, wht50, wht100
5. 1, 20, 50, 75, 100
6. 15%, 40%, 75%



Hidden group: When the light is on, press and hold the switch for 1.5-4 seconds.
This can give you a quick and direct access to a special mode group, such as strobe, beacon, etc.


I sincerely deeply appreciate your time and input.


30163740 by Rey Ye, 於 Flickr


----------



## SoundRay (Sep 5, 2019)

Really like the design. Did you use a milling machine on those?


----------



## datiLED (Sep 5, 2019)

My ideal UI for a light with secondary LEDs would be Amber 25% - 100% - White Moonlight - 2% - 25% - 100%. Your #1 would be pretty good.

Love the matte finish on the end lights.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Candlepowerforums mobile app


----------



## hbk_rey (Sep 6, 2019)

SoundRay said:


> Really like the design. Did you use a milling machine on those?


CNC


----------



## hbk_rey (Sep 6, 2019)

datiLED said:


> My ideal UI for a light with secondary LEDs would be Amber 25% - 100% - White Moonlight - 2% - 25% - 100%. Your #1 would be pretty good.
> 
> Love the matte finish on the end lights.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Candlepowerforums mobile app



Thanks for the input.


----------



## Eric242 (Sep 6, 2019)

I have no serious use for any blinking or strobe mode...... these are only and very rarely used for fun or to show someone else (well, for fun too I guess).

I would prefer to have one Mode Group with all the blinking modes and all other Mode Groups free of anything blinking.

Eric


----------



## hbk_rey (Sep 7, 2019)

Eric242 said:


> I have no serious use for any blinking or strobe mode...... these are only and very rarely used for fun or to show someone else (well, for fun too I guess).
> 
> I would prefer to have one Mode Group with all the blinking modes and all other Mode Groups free of anything blinking.
> 
> Eric



Ditto. The blinkies are usually for fun. It will be in a special group or hidden.


----------

